# Tool Totes



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm looking for a high quality tool tote. It will hold mainly electrical tools. I do a lot of low voltage lighting as well as install an outlet/switch here and there. 

Got my eye on this tote here. Anyone have this one and care to comment on it?

http://www.vetopropac.com/products/model-ot-xxl


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I had the open top totes, and while OK, I find they collect more saw dust and dirt, than tools, and no fun when they fall over in the van. I went with this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Custom-LeatherCraft-1539-Multi-Compartment-Carrier/dp/B000EDTSZG/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I need the large size. I will be keeping parts in it as well.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

The large ones get so heavy you can't hardly carry them. I had the veto xxl the largest zip top.it would beat up door ways it was so long. One day we joked it must weigh 100# so we weighed it sure enough 92# fully loaded. I sold it after that no reason to carry that much weight.

Now use the dewalt tstak with cart.


----------



## PPRI (Oct 9, 2010)

I have the one M1911 posted with my hvac service tools. It's a really nice bag for the money. The center is one big bag and I have 2 digital manifolds, a manometer, one analog gauge set and a whole bunch of hoses in there.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I think this is a great set up i'm sure the Green people wish they came up with it. I personally like the way it just folds back and everything is open and for under $100 hard to beat. 

http://www.dewalt.com/tool-categories/Storage-and-Security.aspx


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Am I the only one that is never able to get my tools into those things like in the pictures? I have tried dozens and always have to search for the tool I want. 

I have heard the Veto pacs have dropped in durability compared to several years ago. 

Like others mine got so heavy so I switched to a husky zip top with wheels.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I like an open top for my main bag. The veto is nice, its got a lot of little pockets on one side and some open space on the other. Maybe some tupperware boxes on the open side for your parts.

I use all clc bags. They have a pretty nice open top.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Softside-Tool-Carriers-Bags-Backpacks/1579#


----------



## Yianno (Dec 11, 2014)

I recommend the dewalt totes and the husky totes. I have both of them and they are pretty durable. One or my dewalt ones got squashed for a while and is kind of deformed,but still very durable. I have all my tools sorted by trade, as well as one with general trade lol.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't get the open top, get a closed top LC for your tools and a separate bin for your parts...otherwise you will just have a mess on your hands.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

It's not really answering your question Cali, but I use a Husky 17" hard bag for my smaller hand tools and a 8" hard bag for my electrical tools. I do very little electrical work but like to have most of the basics available for demo or if my sparky misplaces something(I'd rather give a sub a hand tool than pay for them to look for it). The 8" actually holds all the specialty tools I would need but no room for fittings. I have Stanley organizer for fittings.

With your Tstak setup I think you might make something a little more compact work. As others have pointed out, picking up all the tools if a 22" hard bag tips is a LONG process.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

Cole82 said:


> *The large ones get so heavy you can't hardly carry them*. I had the veto xxl the largest zip top.it would beat up door ways it was so long. One day we joked it must weigh 100# so we weighed it sure enough 92# fully loaded. I sold it after that no reason to carry that much weight.
> 
> Now use the dewalt tstak with cart.


That's always been my problem with tool bags in general. 

I keep a small AWP bag on my truck. I think it's the 14 inch model. It has just the basics. For punch list and service type work it's great. If the job is big enough to warrant having the trailer on site my bag hardly ever comes out of the truck.

I like the idea of having dedicated bags to certain jobs. But since there is quite a bit of overlap in tool usage, you are going to end up with a TON of duplicates. I like tools as much as the next guy but I don't really need 20, 8 inch adjustable wrenches. :laughing:

Mike, I'd look into a pair of smaller bags. Have one set up with your electrical tools and the other to hold parts. Keeping parts and tools in the same bag seems to turn into a jumbled mess quickly. Speaking from experience, keep your wire nuts in a jar. Otherwise they end up at the bottom, with all the random screws and trash that always collect in the parts bag.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have the XXL OT . It's a good hight quality set up. I keep it in the van most of the time,grab what I need and put them in smaller bags. For what your talking about just for electric tools and supplies it will work nicely.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's what I've got now. It's a Klein. Just packed. I have to constantly unload it to get at things.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> The large ones get so heavy you can't hardly carry them. I had the veto xxl the largest zip top.it would beat up door ways it was so long. One day we joked it must weigh 100# so we weighed it sure enough 92# fully loaded. I sold it after that no reason to carry that much weight.
> 
> Now use the dewalt tstak with cart.


I had the same problem, I put so much stuff in the big bags they get heavy. I bought a few smaller totes and separate the electrical and woodworking tools, and carry less chisels and planes!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

m1911 said:


> I had the same problem, I put so much stuff in the big bags they get heavy. I bought a few smaller totes and separate the electrical and woodworking tools, and carry less chisels and planes!


I think I am going to get a couple smaller ones. I'm glad you guys pointed that out. I hate heavy chit these days.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I have had the veto XL for 10 years. Handle broke just shy of 5 yrs and they sent me a brand new tote! Awesome company!

I must be getting weaker as I get older because the contents of the bag has not changed over the years but it keeps getting heavier.

I have found it beneficial to do an annual cleaning and inventory of need to have versus nice to have on hand tools in the bag... Just to keep the weight down and save space.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's a slightly larger version than the one I use. I think the square hard side would give you a lot more room than the klein bag. 










It's a Husky though so you're going to want to look around for a version that costs $100 more.:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I have known several Sparkies that carry their tools in that Klein tote.

Except for a few wire nuts/screws parts are carried in other ways.


----------

